# As far down as we can in the given time!



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Can I run this past a few of you guys ?

We are off early June on Chunnel for appx 10-12 days - we would like to get to Spain at least for a couple of days, we don't mind autoroute blatting for 6 or 7 hours we do this to go skiing, but we would also like to enjoy the journey down and see some places too. We would ultimately like to get to San Carlos de la Rapita to visit some friends who have just moved their boat from UK and possibly Calpe to visit a number of expat friends. I know this seems a hell of a lot in the given time but we don't have any longer this time. I would also like to see Millau bridge. Any route suggestions appreciated.


Thanks

:?


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We are following you next week!! So keep us posted. We go to and fro from Portugal and go different ways each time.
Just about to put awning up as a practice run so may not even make it - one of us will kill the the other!!
Will follow this thread with interest. Enjoy the trip - will look for you.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

jenniedream said:


> We are following you next week!! So keep us posted. We go to and fro from Portugal and go different ways each time.
> Just about to put awning up as a practice run so may not even make it - one of us will kill the the other!!
> Will follow this thread with interest. Enjoy the trip - will look for you.


We haven't booked yet, intending to travel the Tuesday following the next bank hol.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Have you considered using a ferry (P&O - Bilbao; Brittany - Santander) for one leg of the route? They take less time coming back than going and are expensive BUT will save possibly 1-2 days driving inc fuel, depreciation and tolls.

Have a good trip - it's a bit of a rush!
Gordon


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> Have you considered using a ferry (P&O - Bilbao; Brittany - Santander) for one leg of the route? They take less time coming back than going and are expensive BUT will save possibly 1-2 days driving inc fuel, depreciation and tolls.
> 
> Have a good trip - it's a bit of a rush!
> Gordon


No can do pooch in tow and living in the Midlands we would have a good trip to Plymouth/Portsmouth

But thanks


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Lots of folk take their dogs on the ferry.

B'ham - Portsmouth = 160miles
B'ham - Dover = 200 miles

Calais - Calpe = 1160 miles
Bilbao - Calpe = 460 miles

As ever, your choice.
Gordon


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> Lots of folk take their dogs on the ferry.
> 
> B'ham - Portsmouth = 160miles
> B'ham - Dover = 200 miles
> ...


Thanks for that, will bear in mind for future.................

We want to try and enjoy the trip down as well as the ultimate destination, if we don't get down that far so be bit it it's just our aim.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

LisaB said:


> H1-GBV said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of folk take their dogs on the ferry.
> ...


1

PS I have saved my crossing in Tesco vouchers! lol


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Phew! Quite a distance for your number of days....

Getting to Spain is one thing, but Calpe is quite a way further. You state you want to 'enjoy' the trip down - so long as you enjoy the actual driving then you may succeed.

Personally, I would do what you're suggesting as a 'journey' and not as a holiday. Unless you are really dead set on getting into Spain there is so much more to be enjoyed within France. And, if you cut down on the mileage you'll save heaps on your fuel costs too  .

Enjoy, whatever you decide.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I doubt if you will get to Calpe, and enjoy the journey aswell.

I go to Costa Brava each year several route,s down, Quick = Toll , enjoyable = Toll + N roads, Snail pace enjoyable = N Roads only.

Over the years (with Caravan) done all three, I know like to do a blast on the toll's to get some distance behind us then in the afternoon do some N roads and have a meander this is obviosly when I have a destination to get to.

The fastest route to Spain is the Dijon - Lyon Toll, cost about £100 now maybe a touch more.

If I am touring france then I just use the N Roads.

Steve


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> I doubt if you will get to Calpe, and enjoy the journey aswell.
> 
> I go to Costa Brava each year several route,s down, Quick = Toll , enjoyable = Toll + N roads, Snail pace enjoyable = N Roads only.
> 
> ...


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

No problem Lisa.

Steve


----------

